# Lincs and Humberside



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey

was a fab day, mixed results - tired so just a quick hi and was fab meeting people.

rcmadd - am I ok to pop your pics up on here? just got them back from the developers


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

the pics I took (of my own)









ever so slightly out of focus but I think looks romantic and 'soft focus' 









Indy again









Jiffy being shy









More out of her shell









bonnie lass

all taken on an ancient *film* SLR camera so was a bit of an experiment - bless a lil kid (7ish?) asked me what it was and why couldn't I see the pictures yet and why did it run out at 36 lol


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

:thumbup:.. wow that was quick.....i have no problems with you posting pictures..


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

okie dokie 

first up the cutest kitten in all creation 









I *may* just have to steal 

and how stunning are these eyes?!










these are the best two - cursing my lack of practice with the camera  hope you like them


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

just look at him the poser...
cassy just looking all sweet and innocent..


your two are quite bonny cats.. nice markings on jiffy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

great pics indysmamma i saw them both and they looked smashing. 

and i saw the kitten, wow didn't know it belonged to someone on here very cute indeed and so is your other cat. 

lovely.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

awh thankies 

Indy got his third MC Cert so once paperwork all sorted out he'll be MC Indy! sounds like a dodgy DJ lol


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

kenzo our raggy got his second mc cert... but its not till december till his next show..

we are showing our 2 kittens for a couple of shows


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooooh lovely cats! Indy is such a handsome boy :001_wub: And look at Jiffy's whiskers! Such a shame we couldn't come, next time I'll be there though


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

Just got Indy and Gypsy's show reports from Mrs J Wilshaw

LH or SLH Ginger, Tortie or Tortie Tabby, Non Ped, with or without white

1st MC BOC to Hepburn&#8217;s GYPSY-ROSE
A striking brightly marked black and red tortie with four super white feet. She has the most elegant whiskers and lovely extra large eyes. In lovely condition and well groomed. She was a tiny bit shy but nevertheless, handled well.

SH SELF (SINGLE COLOUR) NON PED CAT WITH OR WITHOUT WHITE

1st MC to Hepburn&#8217;s INDY
Fab black and white shorthair in superb condition who obviously enjoys his dinners, although I have to say he is not at all fat &#8211; just a very very big cat. Beautifully groomed with a temperament to die for. Full marks Miss Hepburn.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the excellent results :thumbup:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

IndysMamma said:


> Just got Indy and Gypsy's show reports from Mrs J Wilshaw
> 
> LH or SLH Ginger, Tortie or Tortie Tabby, Non Ped, with or without white
> 
> ...


SO not surprised!!


----------



## Digweed (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic pictures.
I need a photo of a black cat with big green eyes for a new book cover.
The story is called "Digweed the Cat" It is published as an ebook with Amazon at the moment and I managed to find a cover picture that is O.K. but not what I really wanted.
Printed books are going to be produced soon so I need that stunning cover photo.
Any ideas?
Let me know at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Digweed said:


> Fantastic pictures.
> I need a photo of a black cat with big green eyes for a new book cover.
> The story is called "Digweed the Cat" It is published as an ebook with Amazon at the moment and I managed to find a cover picture that is O.K. but not what I really wanted.
> Printed books are going to be produced soon so I need that stunning cover photo.
> ...


What are you paying for such a photo? I mean you don't expect it for free do you 

There are plenty such photo's on stock photography sites if you have a look


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

How rude of me I forgot to add ... gorgeous pics of some gorgeous kitties btw Indysmamma :001_wub:


----------

